

Evolve Neural Controllers for Mutating 3D Bodies with Physics - flamoot
http://critterding.sf.net

======
flamoot
They have cameras or retinas

Here are some to try

<http://ansistego.sf.net/foodotropes.tgz>
<http://ansistego.sf.net/knightotropes.tgz>

Also see the sourceforge forums for critterding, good luck.

------
flamoot
Also they can see

------
flamoot
bump

